# I'm Still Cool....Right?



## ummechengr84 (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, here's the deal...every night I cry myself to sleep wishing that I had the '04 spec-v, but I don't. I have the '04 SE-R automatic(Obviously). Frankly, I would love some feedback as to what I could do to make my car something special....even though I don't have the 6-speed. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do nothing. Leave your auto-tragic car stock and get yourself a stick. You could do motor upgrades, like cams, and other stuff like header, exhaust etc. I'd get a stick to enjoy the power gains from such upgrades, to be honest with you.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

ummechengr84 said:


> OK, here's the deal...every night I cry myself to sleep wishing that I had the '04 spec-v, but I don't. I have the '04 SE-R automatic(Obviously). Frankly, I would love some feedback as to what I could do to make my car something special....even though I don't have the 6-speed. Thanks a bunch.


Is there a reason why you didn't get the SpecV? I mean, the automatic is more expensive no?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

automatic = slow!


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Spec V*



Yamakasi said:


> Is there a reason why you didn't get the SpecV? I mean, the automatic is more expensive no?



Spec V's dont come in Automatic and it is about a grand more for the Spec V. SE-R's come in auto and stick.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

deadforever629 said:


> Spec V's dont come in Automatic and it is about a grand more for the Spec V. SE-R's come in auto and stick.



Who said anything about Spec Vs coming with an autotragic?


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*I feel your pain*



ummechengr84 said:


> OK, here's the deal...every night I cry myself to sleep wishing that I had the '04 spec-v, but I don't. I have the '04 SE-R automatic(Obviously). Frankly, I would love some feedback as to what I could do to make my car something special....even though I don't have the 6-speed. Thanks a bunch.



I'm in the same situation. I really don't like the 04's at all but I have one. I love the 02's and I hate the buck tooth in grille. Its like they tried to make the SE-R a sedan more than sporty like the 02's. I wish i had a Spec V though at least the rims are a little nicer and they come with bucket seats and stuff. Where do you live? Im in Ozone Park NY. Maybe we can complain about our cars together some time. I love my car and the performance. I just dont like the grille and the fact that its an automatic. (im a :loser: I cant drive stick)


----------



## ummechengr84 (Jan 29, 2004)

*I appreciate the feedback*

Well, thanks to you all for being so honest. And, the reason that I don't have the Spec-V is insurance related. Also related is that though I am paying the car note, as a 19 year old college student, I couldn't afford the $3,000 down. That's where my mother, yeah, I know, my mother, stepped in and took over. I had to fight to even get the SE-R. My first car was a '97 Sentra, and it was done for. Well, I guess that I'll just be the first guy in line to buy the '09(just guessing, prolly sooner) SE-R Spec-V. Patience is a virtue, right? OH well, life goes on, but really, any other feedback would be most welcome. Have a good one.

By the way, I live in Memphis, TN


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

ummechengr84 said:


> Well, thanks to you all for being so honest. And, the reason that I don't have the Spec-V is insurance related. Also related is that though I am paying the car note, as a 19 year old college student, I couldn't afford the $3,000 down. That's where my mother, yeah, I know, my mother, stepped in and took over. I had to fight to even get the SE-R. My first car was a '97 Sentra, and it was done for. Well, I guess that I'll just be the first guy in line to buy the '09(just guessing, prolly sooner) SE-R Spec-V. Patience is a virtue, right? OH well, life goes on, but really, any other feedback would be most welcome. Have a good one.
> 
> By the way, I live in Memphis, TN


Insurance related? The SE-R and SpecV are considered the same car, I don't see how the insurances would of changed anything. They aren't even considered sports cars because of their 4 door.

And it's a shame you couldn't find a place where they didn't need you to put a down payment? All my friends with SpecVs (2 of them) didn't put a down payment. One has a 2003 the other a 2004 (I have the 2002).


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

It's too bad you already have the car, cuz we could have probably helped you get the Spec, . Sorry man.


----------



## SynSpecV (Jan 23, 2004)

deadforever629 said:


> Spec V's dont come in Automatic and it is about a grand more for the Spec V. SE-R's come in auto and stick.



I though the SE-R only came in an auto for 04. I was under the impression that the only 04 QR with a stick was the Spec V


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Yep, 04 SE-R's only come auto. Spec V only comes in 6spd.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

As for his original question... Well the way I see it what you have is a really fun to drive, really cool, sedan. It's already fast enough to be fun so I can't see really performance modding an auto so maybe go another route? Make it a party ride. Maybe pimp and/or add cool gadgets or somethin? Debadge, tint, system, dvd screen? I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

i would say try and trade your car with the dealership you got it from for an o3, which is the same as the o2 but actually alittle bit better, cuz of the tranny upgrade, but they look the same its worth a shot, if not sell your car and look for a spec, the insurance i dont think is any different.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

BEERBUEFF said:


> i would say try and trade your car with the dealership you got it from for an o3, which is the same as the o2 but actually alittle bit better, cuz of the tranny upgrade, but they look the same its worth a shot, if not sell your car and look for a spec, the insurance i dont think is any different.


Yeah, if you really aren't happy, I'd save your money and use it on the next car and make sure you get something you really want. The thing about trading in an 04 on an 03 is that you are definitely buried in this car. Because it's so new and you haven't paid much of it off, you owe way more than it's worth. So, to trade it in you'll have to pay for the 03 and also probably at least a couple thousand worth of negative equity so it'll end up costing you like 21K to trade back a year in car. I'd just wait 2 or 3 years and then get a used 350Z or something, .


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Save your money and just do basic mods and don't go crazy.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I am in the same boat, only I didn't mind buying an automatic.

Personally, i'd go all out and make the fastest auto SE-R on earth.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

HisXLNC said:


> I am in the same boat, only I didn't mind buying an automatic.
> 
> Personally, i'd go all out and make the fastest auto SE-R on earth.



Hey! That's my goal! You can't do that!


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yeah*



SynSpecV said:


> I though the SE-R only came in an auto for 04. I was under the impression that the only 04 QR with a stick was the Spec V


Yeah I'm sorry I made a mistake. Typing too fast and not thinking. THe SE-R only comes in Auto and Spec V only comes in stick. ah well


----------



## Phil04 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Hello*

Hello. i just got a 04 specV for about 16700 with TTL....... don't know if thats too much but i like the spec.... i wanted the se-r but the auto turned me off...... but they are still really quick cars...... no reason to cry.... you have yourself a good car there


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Phil04 said:


> Hello. i just got a 04 specV for about 16700 with TTL....... don't know if thats too much but i like the spec.... i wanted the se-r but the auto turned me off...... but they are still really quick cars...... no reason to cry.... you have yourself a good car there


Congrats on your purchase! You'll love your car more and more everyday, .


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Phil04 said:


> Hello. i just got a 04 specV for about 16700 with TTL....... don't know if thats too much but i like the spec.... i wanted the se-r but the auto turned me off...... but they are still really quick cars...... no reason to cry.... you have yourself a good car there


I have an Auto  (Long story), but it is still very fast. When I race against my friend (just takeoffs) with his 2004 Manual, I always have the lead till he gets in 3rd, then he starts taking me on.

But I think I read in this forum once that the parts are exactly the same in the SE-R and SpecV when it comes to the engine.

And I still beat lots of Cavaliers, Civics, Tiburons, etc... so I'm not that disatisfied with my choice


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yamakasi said:


> I have an Auto  (Long story), but it is still very fast. When I race against my friend (just takeoffs) with his 2004 Manual, I always have the lead till he gets in 3rd, then he starts taking me on.
> 
> But I think I read in this forum once that the parts are exactly the same in the SE-R and SpecV when it comes to the engine.
> 
> And I still beat lots of Cavaliers, Civics, Tiburons, etc... so I'm not that disatisfied with my choice


The most important factor there with a manual tranny is launch. Auto's definitely have the advantage as far as the initial launch, but after then...it's over. 

The SE-R and the Spec V have the QR25DE. As far as the engine is concerned, they are exactly identical.

Once you get over the Cavs, Civics, Tibs...you'll be wanting more, trust me! I'm through beating Si's at the track. I'm ready for something bigger and better.


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

im not to sure but i think you can just convert over to stick, maybe someone alittle more knolegeable on it might be able to confirm it but i would think you could. it seems senseable, all the parts are the same, just auto to stick, people do it with other cars why not the sentra. my guess....


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

BEERBUEFF said:


> im not to sure but i think you can just convert over to stick, maybe someone alittle more knolegeable on it might be able to confirm it but i would think you could. it seems senseable, all the parts are the same, just auto to stick, people do it with other cars why not the sentra. my guess....


I wonder how much that would cost...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Don't do! IMO, it would be a huge hassle.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

BEERBUEFF said:


> im not to sure but i think you can just convert over to stick, maybe someone alittle more knolegeable on it might be able to confirm it but i would think you could. it seems senseable, all the parts are the same, just auto to stick, people do it with other cars why not the sentra. my guess....


As I understand it it's not that simple. It's a really complex thing to do and really expensive. It runs in my mind that someone said it would be around 7K bucks, but I don't remember where I heard that.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Don't do! IMO, it would be a huge hassle.


Definitely,

If it's going to be in the 7K, screw the stick and I'll go for a turbo and re-do the inside of the engine


----------

